# لقي والتقى



## Abu Talha

السلام عليكم أساتذتي الكرام،

هل يوجد فرق بين هذين الفعلين: لقي والتقى؟ 
لم أجد أي فرق في المعاجم عندي ولكن كما أستطيع أن أفهم هناك احتمالين: 
أ: تستعمل "لقي" إذا التقى فلان بشخصٍ آخر اتفاقاً وإلا فتستعمل "التقى".
ب: تستعمل "لقي" إذا قابل شخص واحد شخصاً آخر وتستعمل "التقى" إذا كان الفاعل مثنى أو أكثر بمعنى "تلاقى". مثلاً "يوم التقى الجمعان " 

أيهما أقرب إلى الصواب؟ أو هناك فرق آخر بينهما؟

منتظر جوابكم


----------



## Mahaodeh

بصورة عامة لا علاقة للإتفاق أو المصادفة بالموضوع، الأمر له علاقة بالفاعل والمفعول به. الجواب ب أقرب إلى الصواب إلا أنه ليس بمعنى تلاقى.

لقي فعل متعد بمفعول واحد، لقي عمروٌ زيدًا
التقى فعل لازم، فإذا كان هناك شخصان أو أكثر عليك إما أن تجمعهما بكلمة تعبّر عن كلاهما أو أن تجمعها بواو الجماعة مثل: التقى الجمعان أو التقى المدراء أو التقى عمروٌ وزيدٌ. بإمكانك أن تجعل الفعل يتعدى بالباء مثل التقى عمروٌ بزيد.

الفرق بين تلاقى والتقى أن تلاقى يشترط اثنان فقط في حين أن التقى لا يشترط ذلك، ثم أن التقى يمكن أن تعديه بالباء ولا يمكنك ذلك مع تلاقى.


----------



## lukebeadgcf

mahaodeh said:


> الفرق بين تلاقى والتقى أن تلاقى يشترط اثنان فقط في حين أن التقى لا يشترط ذلك



هل أنت متأكدة أن تلاقى يمكن تطبيقها على اثنين فقط؟ أظن أن كلمة تلاقى يمكن استخدامها في الجمع: تلاقى الناس. تلاقى أفراد العائلة للذهاب إلى النزهة.


----------



## Abu Talha

شكرا يا مها و lukebeadgcf لمشاركتيكما.
كنت أتحدث مع صديق لي وهو من الحجاز فقال لي إن الفعلين «لقي» و«التقى» غيرا أكثري استعمالا, بل الفعل «قابل فلان فلانا» هو أكثر شيوعا ومعنى «لقي» أقرب إلى encounter انتهى. ففكرت في هذا وخطر ببالي أن الفعل «ألقى» يستعمل مثل «رمى» وقد يمكن أن الفعل «التقى» يصور صورة شخص أُلقِيَ إلى شخص آخر. أعجبتني هذه الفكرة إلا كثير ما أقرأ في الأخبار «يلتقي فلان بفلان» وأتساءل هل هذا الاستعمال الرسمي جديد يا ترى أم قد ثبت من أقوال العرب؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا اتفق مع صاحبك الحجازي، فلقي وقابل كل له استخداماته.


----------



## Abu Talha

شكراً على مشاركتك


----------

